# We were there to memorialize Sparky's entry to Valhallah.



## drgondog (Jun 16, 2013)

This Saturday, the who's who of surviving Vietnam Yankee Air Pirates congregated at Nellis AFB to pay respects to Dell, Reid and Peggy Sparks as Billy Reid Sparks was refreshed in our thoughts and prayers.

Following the church ceremony and USAF honors all retired to Robin's Roost at the O Club to sing High Flight, Downtown, Ball's of O'Leary and the Doumer Bridge Blues.

God bless you Billy Reid Sparks, aka Sparky, aka Barracuda Lead and cited as the bravest man he ever knew by Robin Olds - the Wild Weasel that turned the mission into an artform with his Bear Lombardo. 

145 missions in F-105s, mostly as Weasel sniffing out SAM sites and leading the Strike Force in (and out) of flak concentrations with SAM-2's that would make Berlin and Ploesti look like trivial distractions.

Throw a Nickel on the Grass and remember absent companions.

God Bless ya Sparky.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 16, 2013)

My most respectful honor, and I threw two nickels. One for him, and one for those that didn't make it back.
Thank You, Sir!


----------



## drgondog (Jun 16, 2013)

The F-105F at the base has a nickel covered pad underneath and John Piowaty brought some astro turf to the O'Club.

To Billy and Absent Companions,

One of my very best friends - a warrior and Renaissance man.


----------

